# 1940 matchbook/electrical



## nutandvolt (Jan 17, 2015)

Found this in a wall during a remodel. Looked it up and it's a advertisement for a electrical trade school back in the early 1940's. Thought it was pretty neat.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

nutandvolt said:


> Found this in a wall during a remodel. Looked it up and it's a advertisement for a electrical trade school back in the early 1940's. Thought it was pretty neat.


Hey, fill that out & see if they send you anything. Seriously, that is really cool.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Is it wierd that the pay is still the same after all these years?!


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

JW Splicer said:


> Is it wierd that the pay is still the same after all these years?!


Sweet Jesus, there's coffee all over my monitor now.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

That is cool, I like them both. So from what I've seen of the era, matchbooks gave me access to exciting careers such as Cosmetology, Artist, and now Electrician!

So if I had become licensed to repair electrical apparatus in those days, I could have made a living repairing these then!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

"$5-8 dollars a job!"

I do like the "without bosses and threats of layoffs" part.


----------

